
Preview of Scratch 3.0 GUI - sohkamyung
https://preview.scratch.mit.edu/
======
steveeq1
Interesting. Isn't scratch supposed to be based on smalltalk though? Was this
transpiled to javascript or something?

~~~
Gaelan
Scratch 1.0 was. Scratch 2.0 (a few years ago now) is flash. Looks like this
is another rewrite.

